# Courier services to the UK



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi,

I need to send my Masters dissertation back to the UK for 1 June, anyone have any experiences of DHL, UPS, FEDEX etc? Any recommendations (timeframes for delivery) of companies would be appreciated. 

Thanks
ANT


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

DHL pretty good but expensive


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Better value from Aramex and also Empost.

-


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Empost charged me 95 dhs for sending a letter to france, but the things is that they outsource shipping with Fedex, while Fedex was charging more than 200dhs for the same. 
So Empost looks to be a good deal.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I send parcels to both the US and the UK and Empost is always far cheaper than the other courier companies. 

-


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

OK, thanks I'll look into Empost then. I take it they are pretty reliable then? I don't want the bloody thing to get lost after all this!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ant1982 said:


> OK, thanks I'll look into Empost then. I take it they are pretty reliable then? I don't want the bloody thing to get lost after all this!


I have never had a problem with them, but naturally, offer no guarantees. 

-


----------

